# progesterone pessaries gone off?



## Salsa1 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi,
I'm 6 weeks pregnant and have been taking progesterone pessaries.
One batch that I am using has a much stronger smell than the others. Quite unbearable when I wipe the leakage.  It has not expired (It says Oct 13) and still dissolves the same way.
But I'm really worried that I shouldn't have used them and could have damaged the baby.

Does any one know if its usual to get batches that give off a strong odour?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

If they are still in date and have been stored correctly then they should still be fine to use. Can't remember particularly if they had a smell or not (long time since I used them personally). If you aren't comfortable using them though do you have another batch you could continue to use instead?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

What do they smell of? e.g. if it is a rancid vegetable fat smell then I'd get some new ones and get the pharmacist to ask the company to do a quality assurance check.
I don't really remember cyclogest smelling that much and I have used them 3 times a day for 7 months in total over all my treaments.


----------

